# DX3R radio, what r ur thoughts???



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

just wondering what everyone thought bout it. was considering getting one in the fall for carpet season. i love my M8 right now and just might get an M11, but was just considering the DX3R...


----------



## Manimal517 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would get the DX-3S over the 3R only because the 3S has a 10 model memory and is about $80 cheaper than the 3R (the 3R has a 30 model memory)


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

dont really care bout model memory or cost, i just wanna know how it compares to my M8 if it is better or not...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would keep the M8. I do own a 3s and have never had a problem but I have read various reports of short range and glitching problems with the dx line or radios.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Hank,

Was that problem with the original DX 2, DX 3, and DX 3.0 or have you heard of it with the DX 3S and DX 3R?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hankster said:


> I would keep the M8. I do own a 3s and have never had a problem but I have read various reports of short range and glitching problems with the dx line or radios.


believe me, i would love to keep it, but its living on borrowed time. it broke on me at this years Winterblast during practice. the wheel broke, and its being held together by a cross-threaded 4-40 and double sided tape, so i figured i would just get a new one. i would really like to get an M11 or even a 3pk, just checking options right now...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have heard of glitching mainly on the 3r and short range on both the 3r and 3s. Some have assumed the glitching on the 3r was from the faster speed receiver (not sure of the model number) since it doesn't appear to be a problem on the 3s. One guy that I know of (I was racing with him) was having glitching problems with his 3r at a local track.

Google *dx3r radio problems* for some info.

Maxx... go with the M11 then.

As I said, I have never had a problem with my 3s but with these reports I would have a hard time recommending them.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hankster said:


> I have heard of glitching mainly on the 3r and short range on both the 3r and 3s. Some have assumed the glitching on the 3r was from the faster speed receiver (not sure of the model number) since it doesn't appear to be a problem on the 3s.
> 
> Google *dx3r radio problems* for some info.
> 
> Maxx... go with the M11 then.


ya, i really want an M11. twelve (The Legend, Himself) sent me a PM of one on Dirt Oval for sale for $100 WITH module and receiver i believe, i almost died, killed me knowin i have no job at the moment and couldnt buy it...


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a 3r for over a year, no glitching yet, I do have a problem with the 3100 rec. loosing bind. It will make you mad when you get ready to cut on your vehicle for the heat or main, then beg for a grace when you have to rebind. Other than that, the best radio I have ever owned!!!!


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

never a problem with my dx2 or my dx3r


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

hankster said:


> I have heard of glitching mainly on the 3r and short range on both the 3r and 3s. Some have assumed the glitching on the 3r was from the faster speed receiver (not sure of the model number) since it doesn't appear to be a problem on the 3s. One guy that I know of (I was racing with him) was having glitching problems with his 3r at a local track.
> 
> Google *dx3r radio problems* for some info.
> 
> ...


I've had one of the first one out. There was a major problem with the receivers. I have always used the mini pro receiver and have never had a problem with the 3R. One of the paid driver had one before the public and told me not to use the receivers. 

I've had the M8 and M11 between the 3, the 3R hands down. Weight alone, 4 "AA"'s instead of 8.

The only problem I have ever had is when I shipped it and the Post Office couldn't read "VERY FRAGILE" in large letters all over the box. Another story.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya, what was making me start to decide is when i actually held the 3R, it was so lite and it felt very comfortable too...


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

I have had the 3R since it came out. No problems with it and I love the radio. I use the older spektrum recievers with mine though as I also had the binding problem with the mini.


----------



## GearboxGraphics (May 11, 2009)

I just bought the DX-3S last weekend and I love it. I upgraded from a 75mhz Futaba 3TPM. Much lighter, feels much better when racing and was a snap to setup. It also came with the telemetry receiver extra in the box, but I am not using it.

So, only 1 week of use so far, but love it.

--Cory


----------



## badoty (Aug 29, 2007)

Have had my DX3R for two seasons now and love it......the menus are easy to get around and radio is very light weight......batteries last for a long time as well......I have raced at the Velo in Indy the past couple of seasons also with it and have never had a range issue.......there are 2 or 3 other guys that have the same radio that race up there and they have never had any issues that I can speak about.......:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

Love both of mine, just wish it was backlit, only complaint i've got.


----------



## jettvolks (Jun 13, 2004)

If your up in the air over the S and R definately go with the R just for the mere fact of it being DSM2. With the S model you can only use DSM recievers whereas with the R (DSM2) you can run ANY spektrum (land based only) recievers.

That is what I based my decision on when I bought mine. Had it for awhile now and never an issue with binding or range. Weight is nice feels great and balance is good.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

On the other hand the S has built-in telemetry. Great from checking motor temps while on the track. I have an alarm set to go off at 170deg., has saved my bacon a couple of times. Also, the S includes two receivers, one with telemetry and one without.


----------



## Trever007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yo Jeremy just wanna let you know i LOVE the DX3R!!! Best radio i have ever used! But if your interested i do have a 3PK for sale. Great condition except the antenna (on the module) is broke. Well actually the little hinge is broke the antenna inside is fine. But they said they would fix or replace that so. Just let me know!


----------



## Teale (Mar 10, 2009)

I love my dx3s over my m8 both are great radios i just love how smooth that the spectrum is and i love the extras and the dx3s comes with two receivers and its 80 dollars cheaper.


----------



## jettvolks (Jun 13, 2004)

hankster said:


> On the other hand the S has built-in telemetry. Great from checking motor temps while on the track. I have an alarm set to go off at 170deg., has saved my bacon a couple of times. Also, the S includes two receivers, one with telemetry and one without.


The Telemetry would be nice but with me running mostly nitro I know where my temps are pretty much all the time. I could see that being a big benefit if running BL where temp is going to be more important than with nitro but at the price I got my R for ($249) I couldn't pass it up and yes that was in a hobby shop BNIB! 

I really debated on the S since it does come with 2 recievers but I figure if I am away from home and need to borrow or buy a reciever (should something happen) I can run any Spektrum rx. and be good to go.

They are both great radios and I'm sure you'd be happy with either.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Trever007 said:


> Yo Jeremy just wanna let you know i LOVE the DX3R!!! Best radio i have ever used! But if your interested i do have a 3PK for sale. Great condition except the antenna (on the module) is broke. Well actually the little hinge is broke the antenna inside is fine. But they said they would fix or replace that so. Just let me know!


when did u get a 3pk???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since the OP asked the original question and he runs electric, then that has to be taken into consideration which is why I pointed up the telemerty features that would he very useful to him.


----------

